# How to keep rust off new trailer springs?



## Gunner2

Just bought new trailer springs. What do y'all think is the best way to slow down the rust. Cold galvanize? Marine grease? Light weight oil? Rust killer? 
Is it worth taking the 4 spring leaves apart to apply whatever?
Please share you're experience.
Gunner2


----------



## Wugitus

*Rust*

I use the white spray on grease, on all nuts and bolts, ugly, but keeps rust off.


----------



## SHO-NUFF

Good question:
I have used grease and it did seem to help some on the outer springs, but the inner springs still rust. A friend takes 2 five gallon buckets of clean water with him and rinses the springs after he launches the boat. I just replace the springs and hangers about every 3 years and consider it normal maintenance. Torsion axles is the way to go.


----------



## Telum Pisces

You don't. Rust is going to happen on the springs. I tried to keep them coated with a galvinizing spray once. While it helped some, they still rusted. 

Just replace them when the trailler begins to sag some and don't worry about what they look like.


----------



## DHB699

*Rusty leaf springs*

I have an old Saltwater Sportsman Mag.(September 2008) in the tips sections someone wrote about mixing STP Oil Treatment and 40 weight motor oil then paint it on the springs with a stiff bristle paint brush then let is sit a couple of days before launching the boat. I just tried it on my Stepdad's trailer (we just put new springs on) have not had a chance to dip it in the water yet but it looks like it worked in between the leafs ok and sealed the gaps.:yes:


----------



## Spoolin Up

Best I have used, never on trailer springs, but I have used it on dewatering pumps and such. Buy it at fastenal or off amazon.


----------



## Ocean Master

The springs are going to rust. You can only delay it...


----------



## flappininthebreeze

Same question about brakes and brake parts, can't keep 'em clean.


----------



## billin

C-Block helps or atleast seems to help


----------



## Gunner2

Rusty's showed me torsion axles. Chose against it, because I plan to use the boat this weekend. Great idea though. He recommended cold galvanizing. Figured I'd go one better by greasing between the springs. Took pics, but I'm sure y'all know what I did. 
Thanks for all the great advice!!
Gunner2


----------



## djr225

Just replaced all four leaf springs on trailer after one rusted through as I was going home and caused quite a mess. Robs hitch shop recommended sprayon wl 740 zinc rich galvanizing compound spray. 

Will have to see how well it works.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

I called Eddie English aka BoatTrailer a couple months ago about springs and he said they have springs with rust protection. I cannot remember all the details but give them a call.


----------



## drifterfisher

If you dont want rusty springs,take them apart,have them powder coated,reassemble,and never move the trailer.Other than that there is nothing you can do to stop the rust,you can slow it down,but never stop it.


----------



## flukedaddy

drifterfisher said:


> If you dont want rusty springs,take them apart,have them powder coated,reassemble,and never move the trailer.Other than that there is nothing you can do to stop the rust,you can slow it down,but never stop it.


+2 Never put it in the water... I just make it apart of maintanance to trailer when you replace hubs replace springs. I think that most of the problem occurs at the boat launch so make sure you take plenty of fresh water to rinse trailor after dropping it.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

flukedaddy said:


> +2 Never put it in the water... I just make it apart of maintanance to trailer when you replace hubs replace springs. I think that most of the problem occurs at the boat launch so make sure you take plenty of fresh water to rinse trailor after dropping it.


I will third that. I checked out my springs on my twelve year old atv trailer and they still look new.


----------



## Deeplines

Never thought about slowing down the rust besides a rinse after launch and recovery of the boat. Think I will try some of these ideas when I replace my springs.

Good thread.


----------

